# Van Halen sign new deal



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Van Halen have signed a new deal with Interscope and will be announcing a new album and tour for 2012. This is with DLR and the Wolf on bass


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

I am definitely looking forward to hearing some new material. Anything should be better the Van Halen III right????? Please!!!!!!!!


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

ne1roc said:


> I am definitely looking forward to hearing some new material. Anything should be better the Van Halen III right????? Please!!!!!!!!


I thought Fire in the Hole and Year to the Day were pretty good tunes.

I also like the last 2 DLR tunes - Me Wise Magic & Can't Get This Stuff no more. 

Should be an interesting listen. I'm hoping it's good. 

I wonder if they'll attempt to re-create the Michael Anthony backing vocals. That was a big part of their sound


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Scott...this is kinda old news....right now they are having BIG issues finishing the album..3 months ago it was announced it was ready..then Ed decided he was'nt happy with the Vocals...so redone for the third time....now he's redoing all the guitar overdubs...and lastly...there is no back vocals...since Mike WAS the thing that made all the back vocals insanely good...they have yet found a way to replace those...The industry in general is kinda putting off this album since it's been only rumors so far. Nothing's been made public. Unlike Chikenfoot who has used the Internet to it's full potential..and is doing what a band is suppose to be doing...making music..and performing live.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

al3d said:


> ....right now they are having BIG issues finishing the album..3 months ago it was announced it was ready..then Ed decided he was'nt happy with the Vocals.


According to VHND.com the record is complete

_First, a note from VHND regarding the last paragraph of the above article. The new album has actually been done for quite awhile – mixing was completed in August and mastering was done in September. Also, it will definitely be released in early 2012._


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

NB_Terry said:


> I thought Fire in the Hole and Year to the Day were pretty good tunes.
> 
> I also like the last 2 DLR tunes - Me Wise Magic & Can't Get This Stuff no more.
> 
> ...


Actually there are 4 tunes off the album that I really like but overall, the album just didn't grab me like their other stuff.


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

al3d said:


> Scott...this is kinda old news....right now they are having BIG issues finishing the album..3 months ago it was announced it was ready..then Ed decided he was'nt happy with the Vocals...so redone for the third time....now he's redoing all the guitar overdubs...and lastly...there is no back vocals...since Mike WAS the thing that made all the back vocals insanely good...they have yet found a way to replace those...The industry in general is kinda putting off this album since it's been only rumors so far. Nothing's been made public. Unlike Chikenfoot who has used the Internet to it's full potential..and is doing what a band is suppose to be doing...making music..and performing live.


I think what is new is that he has a label for the record: http://www.rollingstone.com/music/news/van-halen-sign-to-interscope-reports-20111114


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

If I'm not mistaken, Interscope = Jimmy Iovine? He's not going to let anything out that he isn't a believer in, or that's substandard *by his standards*. I think and hope that's good news for VH fans.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

hummingway said:


> I think what is new is that he has a label for the record: http://www.rollingstone.com/music/news/van-halen-sign-to-interscope-reports-20111114


it was announced almost 3 months ago....


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

al3d said:


> it was announced almost 3 months ago....


5 days ago

Thursday, 10 November 2011 
VHND has been hearing some solid info from our trusted sources, and it’s all wonderful news!
Van Halen has recently signed with Interscope Records (not Columbia Records as rumors stated). The album is 100% done and in the can, and fans will have it in their hands early next year. The release date is set in stone and is top secret, but will be announced very soon.
In fact, the Grammys are hinting strongly that Van Halen will make their announcement at the Grammy Nominations Concert held in Los Angeles on November 30th. Fans will be able to watch the announcement live on CBS.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

VH signing with Colombia was states as true at the time..so who the hell knows what's true or not with VH now..




NB_Terry said:


> 5 days ago
> 
> Thursday, 10 November 2011
> VHND has been hearing some solid info from our trusted sources, and it’s all wonderful news!
> ...


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Zzzzzzzzzz,... zzzzzzzzzz,... zzzzzzzzzz,...


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

for once, i don't find waiting all that hard


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> for once, i don't find waiting all that hard


I Hope so man..cause this might actually NEVER happen.....but who knows....maybe eddie will have to promote a new piece of gear and he's gonna do another tour to promote it..


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

al3d said:


> I Hope so man..cause this might actually NEVER happen...


tbo, i'm gonna be surprised if it does. but hey, axl eventually released chinese democracy, (even if most of the world couldn't care less by that time) so who knows? my instinct tells me the friction between eddie and dave is more mutual than the friction between axl and slash


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I am still mad at him for stealing Valerie ... there I said it .....


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I have to admit I am curious to hear this. Thier biggest problem is that many of their fans don't want a new VH album so much as they want to feel 16 again. Then again, the last Heaven and Hell album (Black Sabbath Mach II with Dio) was really good, so it can happen.

TG


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

I knew when this thread started, there was going to be negativity or just no interest? Honestly, I think this forum consists of alot of old farts who never could move their fingers fast enough to make their woman cum.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

ne1roc said:


> I knew when this thread started, there was going to be negativity or just no interest? Honestly, I think this forum consists of alot of old farts who never could move their fingers fast enough to make their woman cum.


They say speed kills


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I seen them twice on the dlr tour a few years back. Average age had to be at least 40 at those shows. Some youngsters but not a lot


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

ne1roc said:


> I knew when this thread started, there was going to be negativity or just no interest? Honestly, I think this forum consists of alot of old farts who never could move their fingers fast enough to make their woman cum.



Haha!!!!! Only if you make a mistake!


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

from http://melodicrock.com/

So there you have it folks...the first new *Van Halen* picture since 2008....taken Monday at *The Roxy* club in LA, whilst shooting a video for the first single from their upcoming new studio album due early next year. I had mentioned previously that a source told me that the band also filmed out door footage about 3 weeks ago. Hopefully we'll be seeing that clip sooner rather than later.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Let me guess. Drummer Van Halen. Wolfgang, Eddie, No idea, no idea, no idea, DLR, no idea.

By the time VH had started. I had quite playing for at least 8 years. I wasn't interested. I never really paid attention. Then they turned up on Much with a video Jump. My daughter, who was three at the time, got into it like it was a Sesame Street clip. It sounded so overproduced and sanitized. I thought WTF? And then I'd go downstairs to play Joe's Garage.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Let me guess. Drummer Van Halen. Wolfgang, Eddie, No idea, no idea, no idea, DLR, no idea.
> 
> By the time VH had started. I had quite playing for at least 8 years. I wasn't interested. I never really paid attention. Then they turned up on Much with a video Jump. My daughter, who was three at the time, got into it like it was a Sesame Street clip. It sounded so overproduced and sanitized. I thought WTF? And then I'd go downstairs to play Joe's Garage.


Why do you keep posting in a VH thread if you don't care about them or like them?

I don't go to NASCAR pages and say that I'm not interested in car racing of any kind.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

The guy beside Eddie is Jimmy Iovine, don't know who the next two or the last guy on the right are.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

i, personnaly, am anxious to hear this new ablum...more curious really. Eddie has pissed on so much of his fan base over the last 10 to 15 years, wonder it will work or not...specially without Mike.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

The short dude in the middle is Irving Azoff. He was/maybe still is a concert promoter but I believe he is also their manager. He is also the head of Live Nation


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

Captured at an undisclosed venue in Los Angeles, are (L-R) *Alex Van Halen; Wolfgang Van Halen; Eddie Van Halen; Jimmy Iovine, Chairman, Interscope Geffen A&M Records; Irving Azoff, Executive Chairman of Live Nation Entertainment and Chairman and CEO of the Front Line Management Group; Steve Berman, Vice Chairman, Interscope Geffen A&M Records; David Lee Roth; and Jim Urie, President and CEO, Universal Music Group Distribution.


*I looked it up


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

NB_Terry said:


> Why do you keep posting in a VH thread if you don't care about them or like them?
> 
> I don't care to NASCAR pages and say that I'm not interested in car racing of any kind.


I don't care for NASCAR either. I don't post there. However, i have come appreciate some the Van Hagar recordings.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm looking forward to hearing the new album. The only thing about VH that I have com to dislike in recent recordings is the way Alex seems ride the half-open high-hat in a lot of songs...to me it seems to take a lot of the punch out of the songs when he does that, and yes, it's just not going to be right without MA, but I'll give them a good listen anyway...
-Mikey


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

NB_Terry said:


> Why do you keep posting in a VH thread if you don't care about them or like them?
> 
> I don't go to NASCAR pages and say that I'm not interested in car racing of any kind.



I do think everyone is entitled to his or her's opinion as long as it remains civil. Got to admit, a load of crap and BS has been done in the VH camp in the last 15 years...so.....people are kinda skeptic of if it's real....or if it will crash and burn again.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Okay, thought about it. I admire his guitar playing a lot. It is DLR I have a problem with. I much prefer Hagar.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

According to a recent interview with Hagar (Rolling Stone) he reckons this new album, if it comes out, is a bunch of old material that was put on the shelf back in the days before Van Hagar.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

al3d said:


> I Hope so man..cause this might actually NEVER happen.....but who knows....maybe eddie will have to promote a new piece of gear and he's gonna do another tour to promote it..


This from the awesome guitarist Pete Thorn.

http://www.thegearpage.net/board/showpost.php?p=11884834&postcount=88


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> According to a recent interview with Hagar (Rolling Stone) he reckons this new album, if it comes out, is a bunch of old material that was put on the shelf back in the days before Van Hagar.


Again from Pete!

http://www.thegearpage.net/board/showpost.php?p=11882439&postcount=12


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> Aren't old farts the only ones that still care about Van Halen? I was serious when i said I'd be super excited if this was 1985. I was a massive fan. Knew how to play pretty much every song up to and including "1984". Lost interest a couple of decades ago, though. Just suprised they're still around.


 
...since i am one o' them old farts, i guess i should weigh in.

i would love to see eddie and dave come up with some interesting and entertaining music, if they still have it in them.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

THat's what Sammy is saying...Ed did'nt write new stuff..he just used old shit he's been keeping around for 15 years. 



ne1roc said:


> Again from Pete!
> 
> http://www.thegearpage.net/board/showpost.php?p=11882439&postcount=12


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

al3d said:


> THat's what Sammy is saying...Ed did'nt write new stuff..he just used old shit he's been keeping around for 15 years.


I guess you did'nt read what Pete wrote? There is a huge difference between taking songs from the past and releasing them years later to taking IDEAS from a old riffs and turning them into something new.

I recently read Revolution In The Air, a study on Bob Dylans songs. He was a song writing machine as most know. He wrote songs and didn't come back to complete them many decades later.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Excuse my ignorance, but who is Pete and what is his connection to Van Heflen


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

ne1roc...what i met to say..is Sammy did'nt say that Ed used old recording..but old stuff he had layed down 15 or 20 years ago..and used those for the new record...


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but who is Pete and what is his connection to Van Heflen


wondering the same thing myself..LOL


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but who is Pete and what is his connection to Van Heflen


Pete Thorn. He plays with Chris Cornell, Melissa Etheridge. There are some demo vids on youtube. 

VH always used material that had been kicking around for awhile. If you check out youtube there are alternate versions of alot of songs. 

They had a song called House of Pain in the 70s, and they released a song with the same name (but musically different) on 1984. DLRs tunes like Big trouble were tried out with VH.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

NB_Terry said:


> Pete Thorn. He plays with Chris Cornell, Melissa Etheridge. There are some demo vids on youtube.
> 
> VH always used material that had been kicking around for awhile. If you check out youtube there are alternate versions of alot of songs.
> 
> They had a song called House of Pain in the 70s, and they released a song with the same name (but musically different) on 1984. DLRs tunes like Big trouble were tried out with VH.


Appreciate the info. I was just wondering if that qualified him as knowing more about VH than Sammy Hagar. Not that Sammy is not full of shit either but he would prolly know more than Pete


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Appreciate the info. I was just wondering if that qualified him as knowing more about VH than Sammy Hagar. Not that Sammy is not full of shit either but he would prolly know more than Pete


Pete Thorn is a very respected and amazing guitarist. He's a good friend of Eddie's. Best of all, he's Canadian!
Check out his YouTube channel. He's a cool down to earth Guitar Nerd.


[video]http://www.youtube.com/user/sinasl1#p/a/u/0/h9a87QIlwVE[/video]


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Some speculation now entering the fray



> Hopes of an imminent reunion of veteran American rock band Van Halen with original lead singer David Lee Roth were dashed Wednesday when a Grammy nominations concert came and went without an expected announcement.
> 
> 
> Grammy organizers had been promising for weeks that Wednesday’s televised concert would feature “a special live announcement from a truly iconic group regarding their historic reunion set to take place on the Grammy stage on Feb. 12 2012.”
> ...


----------



## Bruiser74 (Jan 29, 2010)

Well at least we know one thing will never change......all the drama surrounding VH!
Myself, i have lost interest in VH...mostly because i prefer Hagar over DLR.
I will still buy the album though, i really dug how dark Eddies playing was on
their more recent work.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Tour seems to be immanent

[video]http://www.youtube.com/vhtelevision[/video]


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Tour seems to be immanent
> 
> [video]http://www.youtube.com/vhtelevision[/video]


Saw that on VHLINK..and fanboys are going crazy over it..in a good..AND a Bad way..using musique from 25 years ago to promote a new tour and album..LOL..notice that we see Wolfgang about 5 secs in total in the clip..


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

New album is apparently titled "The Future"


----------



## Perkinsfan (Oct 17, 2007)

My first thought when seeing this "news' was meh, I don't know if I really care or not.
I was a big VH fan back in the day, but they have been more or less idle for so long that all I really hope for is that they don't end up like the Stones.
You know, alot of younger guy's at the show snickering and saying "grampa thought "the california raisin's were a good group??"
Don't get me wrong, I loved the old stuff, I just hope they don't embarass themselves trying to "reinvent the wheel" if you know what I mean.
Just my 2 cents.
Peace
Eric


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

45 minute set at New York's Cafe Wha with media only scheduled for Thursday the 5th


----------

